# Oscar Fish



## jordan2smith (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi I was looking to buy a couple of 'baby' oscar fish, I was wondering because i've been searching on the internet and was looking for a reputable seller if anyone know ones! 

Many Thanks 

Jordan


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I do hope you know how massive your tank is going to need to be - those guys get pretty huge!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

what kind of steup do you have and what area are you in?


----------



## freckles (May 8, 2008)

Blimey, this brings back a few memories when we had some....we were novice fish keepers then, and the shop never told us how big they would grow..mmm....soon all our other fish started to disappear, and the 2 oscars grew and grew....we ended up getting them their own tank, then one died..I remember when the survivor died a few years later....he weighed 2 1/2lb and was 13" long, we had to put him in a shoe box and bury him in the garden


----------



## jordan2smith (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah I got a big L200 x W50 x H60 cm 130 gallon, and 2 cannister filters each capable of handling 100 gallon each! I've been lookin at them for ages and just decided I wanted eventually but been looking over the internet and cant find any new born ones cos I wanted a pair to grow together!

I live in Norwich but don't mind driving to pick them up!


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

jordan2smith said:


> Yeah I got a big L200 x W50 x H60 cm 130 gallon, and 2 cannister filters each capable of handling 100 gallon each! I've been lookin at them for ages and just decided I wanted eventually but been looking over the internet and cant find any new born ones cos I wanted a pair to grow together!
> 
> I live in Norwich but don't mind driving to pick them up!


swallow aquatics,east harling have some,as do pets at home lowestoft/norwich,cherry lane,fritton has some too,but they look a little raggedif you would prefer larger fish,there are some advertised in the adtrader or free ads,i put a ad wanting larger oscars and got loads of local calls,for fish from 5-18" i bought a pair of 10" tigers from swallow for £50i have a 500 litre tank(5x 2 x 2)


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2009)

jordan2smith said:


> Yeah I got a big L200 x W50 x H60 cm 130 gallon, and 2 cannister filters each capable of handling 100 gallon each! I've been lookin at them for ages and just decided I wanted eventually but been looking over the internet and cant find any new born ones cos I wanted a pair to grow together!
> 
> I live in Norwich but don't mind driving to pick them up!


That's a big tank! It's nice to see someone providing a suitable home for their fish. 

I know some of the World of Water stores get small specimens in from time to time, as do the likes of Pier aquatics and CMC in Wigan.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My mate had some oscars they use to feed them worms and they would grap them from the top of the water. They grew loads and ate everything they laid there mouths to. They even liked cat food and chicken. Not sure if thats a good diet though as dont know much about the diet of these fish.


----------



## jordan2smith (Mar 16, 2009)

I was also thinking about either a jack dempsey or a flower horn but I don't know yet!


----------

